# size of fletching?



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

Two inch vanes are lighter, faster, and just as controlling as the 4" vanes. I've been using both the Blazer and Predator 2" vanes for the last two years and find them at least as accurate as the 4 and 5 inch vanes I used to use.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

HeadHunter said:


> Two inch vanes are lighter, faster, and just as controlling as the 4" vanes. I've been using both the Blazer and Predator 2" vanes for the last two years and find them at least as accurate as the 4 and 5 inch vanes I used to use.


Same findings here.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The height, surface area and drag of a vane/feather (wing) is what provides "stability". An aeronautical engineer could give definitive answers. Anyway the short high profile vanes don't need to be as long as a lower profile vane. Feathers are the lightest and provide the most drag hence the most stability. But the drag slows the arrow down a lot more at longer distances. But stabilizes the arrow quicker. Feathers wear much, much quicker and are much lighter than vanes.

When shooting indoor spots at 20 yards use whatever works best for you. I've seen some of the best archers using anything from tiny vanes to 5" feathers. The better the bow is tuned the less fletch that is required. A higher profile 4" vane is probably the most popular.

Field archers shoot small vanes because at longer distances the wind can really have an affect on an arrow. A big high drag fletch will also really slow an arrow down beyond 50 yards. The difference in fletching is marginal out of a high speed bow at fairly short distances like 30 yards.

3D and hunting fletch pretty much fall somewhere and everywhere in between. There is no need and some reasons not to use anymore fletch than is necessary. However, IBO Hunter class requires 4" or longer fletch. If you need more speed then you'll use smaller and lighter fletch. If you have a big broadhead and/or shoot shorter distances hunting then you may use the biggest fletch.

Before I get flamed, all of the above is only meant as general info and NOT as absolutes. There are just too many variables in gear to nail down "one" way to set up an arrow.

I've shot the lowest profile 4" vane made, Flex Fletch FLP-400's, the last couple of years on big fat indoor arrows, Carbon Express X-Jammers, with success. I've used Flex Fletch Predators for hunting and somewhat small 2.5" Flex Fletch vanes on CXL SS 150's for 3D this past year or so. I've also used regular 4" vanes, feathers and Blazers at different times over the years. On the bows I have with shoot-thru cables I must use low profile fletching.

 I bet it's perfectly clear to you now!


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> The height, surface area and drag of a vane/feather (wing) is what provides "stability". An aeronautical engineer could give definitive answers. Anyway the short high profile vanes don't need to be as long as a lower profile vane. Feathers are the lightest and provide the most drag hence the most stability. But the drag slows the arrow down a lot more at longer distances. But stabilizes the arrow quicker. Feathers wear much, much quicker and are much lighter than vanes.
> 
> When shooting indoor spots at 20 yards use whatever works best for you. I've seen some of the best archers using anything from tiny vanes to 5" feathers. The better the bow is tuned the less fletch that is required. A higher profile 4" vane is probably the most popular.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the info, and love that avatar


----------

